# Bellas little ritual...



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

This is what Bella likes to do when she gets a chewy!

IphoneMar11921.mp4 video by beary_clairey1 - Photobucket


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

She is gorgous Bobby does same thing with a new toy or ball


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

I LOVE MY CHEWYYYYYYYY!!!!! bless!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

All the fun and excitement on her face! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Thedogsdinner (Apr 25, 2011)

Thats so cute!


----------

